# Pressemeldung: 114 Kilo Waller aus dem Überschwemmungsgebiet des Po



## Thomas9904 (20. April 2009)

Pressemeldung

*114 Kilo Waller aus dem Überschwemmungsgebiet des Po​*



Tostedt. 
Anfang April 2009 - Hochwasser am Po, Wasserpegel 3 Meter über Normal, Tendenz aber fallend. Ein Großteil der Po-Ebene ist überschwemmt, der Höchstwert ist erreicht, langsam sucht sich das Wasser den Weg zurück in den Fluss. Noch immer tummelt sich im überschwemmten Grasland eine Menge an Fisch. An den Eingängen des Überflutungsgebietes warten Räuber auf die zurückkehrende, leichte Beute. Genau an solch einem Platz hat sich Markus Eule, Guide im Wallercamp La Motta und Rhino Black Cat-Testangler, mit seinem Boot verankert und seinen Köder dicht an den Ästen eines Busches angebunden.
Gegen Mitternacht ein brachialer Biss: 20 Minuten zieht sich der Drill in die Länge. Immer wieder versuchte der Riese ins Uferholz zu flüchten. Mit der Rhino Black Cat Buster 285 Rute ist Markus jedoch bestens ausgerüstet und zwingt den Räuber in die Knie. Markus Eule kann den Riesen sicher greifen und in sein Boot hieven.
114 Kilo Gewicht bei 250 cm Länge sind nicht nur für Markus Eule ein Traumfisch, sondern auch der dritte Gigant von über 100 Kilo Gewicht binnen der letzten 12 Monate, der mit einer Rhino Black Cat Buster 285 bezwungen wurde.


----------



## YakuzaInk (20. April 2009)

*AW: Pressemeldung: 114 Kilo Waller aus dem Überschwemmungsgebiet des Po*

Na, wenn das kein brocken ist...


----------



## Allrounder_85 (20. April 2009)

*AW: Pressemeldung: 114 Kilo Waller aus dem Überschwemmungsgebiet des Po*

Jupp...schönes Tier!


----------



## Nordschleifenfan (20. April 2009)

*AW: Pressemeldung: 114 Kilo Waller aus dem Überschwemmungsgebiet des Po*

Der ist auf jeden Fall nicht untermaßig ;-)
Kann man nur gratulieren


----------



## ernie1973 (20. April 2009)

*AW: Pressemeldung: 114 Kilo Waller aus dem Überschwemmungsgebiet des Po*

...ich warte noch auf den Tag, an dem ein von mir gefangener Fisch schwerer ist als ich es bin!(...es würden schon 79 kg dafür reichen!).

Petri!

Hut ab!

Geiler Fang!

Ernie


----------



## slowhand (21. April 2009)

*AW: Pressemeldung: 114 Kilo Waller aus dem Überschwemmungsgebiet des Po*

Dickes Petri!


----------



## Cyberdoc77 (21. April 2009)

*AW: Pressemeldung: 114 Kilo Waller aus dem Überschwemmungsgebiet des Po*

Köder war wahrscheinlich ein Spanferkel!

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zu diesen Monster!


----------



## Tom78 (21. April 2009)

*AW: Pressemeldung: 114 Kilo Waller aus dem Überschwemmungsgebiet des Po*

Super Fang!

Weiterhin dickes Petri,
Tom


----------



## fish - hunter (22. April 2009)

*AW: Pressemeldung: 114 Kilo Waller aus dem Überschwemmungsgebiet des Po*

Da kann man nur gratulieren!!!#6
Was ich allerdings eigenartig finde, ist das Bild im Wasser bei Tag, obwohl der Fisch "gegen Mitternacht" gefangen wurde.|kopfkrat


----------



## Student (22. April 2009)

*AW: Pressemeldung: 114 Kilo Waller aus dem Überschwemmungsgebiet des Po*



fish - hunter schrieb:


> Was ich allerdings eigenartig finde, ist das Bild im Wasser bei Tag, obwohl der Fisch "gegen Mitternacht" gefangen wurde.|kopfkrat



Was sollen die Marketing-Leute von Rhino auch mit einem Bild in der Nacht anfangen? 

Lösungsvorschläge: a) Guter Blitz, b) Großer Karpfensack, c) Schnur, d) Innige Umarmung bis zum Sonnenaufgang...

Da gibt es hier ja bereits Diskussionen über Pro und Kontra, vom Karpfensack bis hin zum "Waller an der Leine". Hier geht es ja erstmal um den Fang an sich. Und wir schauen uns das Bild ja auch an oder würdest du die Meldung "114 Kg Waller gefangen - Leider kein erkennbares Bild" anklicken?


----------



## fish - hunter (22. April 2009)

*AW: Pressemeldung: 114 Kilo Waller aus dem Überschwemmungsgebiet des Po*



Student schrieb:


> Was sollen die Marketing-Leute von Rhino auch mit einem Bild in der Nacht anfangen?
> 
> Lösungsvorschläge: a) Guter Blitz, b) Großer Karpfensack, c) Schnur, d) Innige Umarmung bis zum Sonnenaufgang...
> 
> Da gibt es hier ja bereits Diskussionen über Pro und Kontra, vom Karpfensack bis hin zum "Waller an der Leine". Hier geht es ja erstmal um den Fang an sich. Und wir schauen uns das Bild ja auch an oder würdest du die Meldung "114 Kg Waller gefangen - Leider kein erkennbares Bild" anklicken?


 

Warum denn gleich so agressiv??!!|gr:
Mir gefällt der Fang sowie das Bild. Ich fand das bloß eigenartig, das wars schon.


----------



## Student (22. April 2009)

*AW: Pressemeldung: 114 Kilo Waller aus dem Überschwemmungsgebiet des Po*



fish - hunter schrieb:


> Warum denn gleich so agressiv??!!|gr:



Das war keineswegs aggressiv #c

Es ist nur nunmal so, dass wir sensationsgeil sind und aufgrund dessen die waidgerechte Behandlung nicht immer im Vordergrund steht. Das war eher versteckte Kritik an der Menschheit als an dir #6


----------



## Lorenz (22. April 2009)

*AW: Pressemeldung: 114 Kilo Waller aus dem Überschwemmungsgebiet des Po*

Petri Heil Eule!



Student schrieb:


> Es ist nur nunmal so, dass wir *sensationsgeil* sind und aufgrund dessen die waidgerechte Behandlung nicht immer im Vordergrund steht. Das war eher versteckte Kritik an der Menschheit als an dir #6


Seh ich genauso!


----------



## HD4ever (22. April 2009)

*AW: Pressemeldung: 114 Kilo Waller aus dem Überschwemmungsgebiet des Po*

was'n Brocken ! |bigeyes
Glückwunsch an den Fänger !


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (22. April 2009)

*AW: Pressemeldung: 114 Kilo Waller aus dem Überschwemmungsgebiet des Po*

ja ich finds auch nen geilen fisch.
des mit dem tag aba bissl komisch aba egal


----------



## Stizostedion (22. April 2009)

*AW: Pressemeldung: 114 Kilo Waller aus dem Überschwemmungsgebiet des Po*

Endlich mal wieder ein schöner maßiger Fisch! Petri!
Glückwunsch an den Fänger.

Gruß

Stizostedion


----------



## Allerangler (23. April 2009)

*AW: Pressemeldung: 114 Kilo Waller aus dem Überschwemmungsgebiet des Po*

#r und ein dickes Petri an den Fänger !

So nen Brocken hätte ich auch gern mal |rolleyes bestimmt ein einmaliges Gefühl 

Weiter so :m


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (24. April 2009)

*AW: Pressemeldung: 114 Kilo Waller aus dem Überschwemmungsgebiet des Po*

Geiles Teil


----------



## Lorenz (24. April 2009)

*AW: Pressemeldung: 114 Kilo Waller aus dem Überschwemmungsgebiet des Po*



fabi123 schrieb:


> des mit dem tag aba bissl komisch aba egal



Ich weiß nicht inwieweit Markus Eule als Repräsentant/Testangler oder ähnliches für Zebco (Black Cat) tätig ist;aber wenn er so nen Brocken fängt,dann ist es natürlich im Interesse der dahinter stehenden Firma wenn so ein Fisch "vermarktet" wird und das geht nunmal am besten mit guten Fotos! :g 
Das zweite wäre wohl,dass man nachts nicht einfach grad mal eine Waage,Fotograf und eventuell Zeugen herankarren kann.Die Wiegekonstruktion dürfte so im Format einer Klappleiter sein


----------



## d3nn1s1986 (27. April 2009)

*AW: Pressemeldung: 114 Kilo Waller aus dem Überschwemmungsgebiet des Po*

Was für ein Brocken!!!
Petri an den Fänger!!!


----------



## GreenMonsta (27. April 2009)

*AW: Pressemeldung: 114 Kilo Waller aus dem Überschwemmungsgebiet des Po*

Oh ja,das ist ein Biest 

Dickes petri an den Fänger!


----------



## Bushmaster3k (27. April 2009)

*AW: Pressemeldung: 114 Kilo Waller aus dem Überschwemmungsgebiet des Po*

was für ein Fisch  :m

Petri Heil sag ich da nur


----------



## Angel-Flo (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: Pressemeldung: 114 Kilo Waller aus dem Überschwemmungsgebiet des Po*

Das nenn ich Fisch.  :k
Dann mal Petri Heil.
so interessehalber, was für eine Rolle und Schnur nehmt ihr, wenn ihr auf solche Monster geht? #c


----------



## Canna (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: Pressemeldung: 114 Kilo Waller aus dem Überschwemmungsgebiet des Po*

pfff respekt xD


----------



## scripophix (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: Pressemeldung: 114 Kilo Waller aus dem Überschwemmungsgebiet des Po*

Beim Blick auf mein übliches Geschirr mag ich nicht an den Biss eines derartigen Fisches denken - das geht dann nur rückwärts


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (13. Mai 2009)

*AW: Pressemeldung: 114 Kilo Waller aus dem Überschwemmungsgebiet des Po*

Unglaublich!Dickes Petrie und Weiter so xD...Falls das noch höher geht^^


----------



## Radon (13. Mai 2009)

*AW: Pressemeldung: 114 Kilo Waller aus dem Überschwemmungsgebiet des Po*



Lorenz schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht inwieweit Markus Eule als Repräsentant/Testangler oder ähnliches für Zebco (Black Cat) tätig ist;aber wenn er so nen Brocken fängt,dann ist es natürlich im Interesse der dahinter stehenden Firma wenn so ein Fisch "vermarktet" wird und das geht nunmal am besten mit guten Fotos! :g
> Das zweite wäre wohl,dass man nachts nicht einfach grad mal eine Waage,Fotograf und eventuell Zeugen herankarren kann.Die Wiegekonstruktion dürfte so im Format einer Klappleiter sein


 
Nur schade, dass hier mal wieder das waidgerechte Angeln hinter den kommerziellen Interessen zurücksteht.#d

Gruss
Radon


----------



## laverda (13. Mai 2009)

*AW: Pressemeldung: 114 Kilo Waller aus dem Überschwemmungsgebiet des Po*



Radon schrieb:


> Nur schade, dass hier mal wieder das waidgerechte Angeln hinter den kommerziellen Interessen zurücksteht.#d
> 
> Gruss
> Radon



Hi Radon, 
im deutschen Fischereirecht steht, dass der Fang einer sinnvollen Verwertung zuzuführen ist. Wenn der gute Markus sein Geld als Guide und "Testangler" verdient und der Wels überlebensfähig zurückgesetzt wurde, ist doch wohl das Hältern über Nacht mit anschließendem Wiegen und Foto die sinnvollste Fangverwertung, die ich mir in diesem Fall vorstellen kann. 
Selbst "Nichtprofis" ist doch wohl das Recht zuzugestehen, zu entscheiden, ob und wie der Fang verwertet wird. Die Verwertung muss ja nicht zwangsläufig eine "stoffliche Verwertung sein". 

Auch von mir dickes Petri für diesen wirklich gigantischen Fang


----------



## Radon (14. Mai 2009)

*AW: Pressemeldung: 114 Kilo Waller aus dem Überschwemmungsgebiet des Po*

Hallo Laverda,

diese Ansicht finde ich schon etwas seltsam.
Abgesehen davon, dass ich persönlich Waidgerechtigkeit nicht unbedingt an Gesetzen festmache, würde ich dem Fischereirecht unterstellen, dass es sehrwohl eine "stoffliche" Verwertung fordert.
Ich persönlich finde nur das "Hältern" oder in dem Fall wahrscheinlicher das Anbinden eines derart grossen Fisches nur für ein "geiles" Foto Tierquälerei. #d

Gruss
Radon


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (14. Mai 2009)

*AW: Pressemeldung: 114 Kilo Waller aus dem Überschwemmungsgebiet des Po*

Ich finde,schon wieder ein aufriss wegen diesem Bild zu machen,einfach nur Lächerlich!Hört doch einfach mal auf immer wieder bei jeder Kleinigkeit Feuer zu schüren oder bei allem gleich mit Kanonen Banaler Diskussionsstoffe wieder das eigtl. Thema zu verfälschen......Es ist gang und gebe bei der Welsangelei die NAchts gefangenen Fische zu präsentieren und das am Tag...Dem Fisch geht es doch Gut!!!


----------



## Radon (14. Mai 2009)

*AW: Pressemeldung: 114 Kilo Waller aus dem Überschwemmungsgebiet des Po*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ich finde,schon wieder ein aufriss wegen diesem Bild zu machen,einfach nur Lächerlich!Hört doch einfach mal auf immer wieder bei jeder Kleinigkeit Feuer zu schüren oder bei allem gleich mit Kanonen Banaler Diskussionsstoffe wieder das eigtl. Thema zu verfälschen......Es ist gang und gebe bei der Welsangelei die NAchts gefangenen Fische zu präsentieren und das am Tag...Dem Fisch geht es doch Gut!!!


 
Ja, es mag gang ung gebe sein. Aber genau solche Praktiken sind es, die uns Angler allen den Ruf versauen.

Und damit habe ich alles gesagt und werde mich aus dem Thema weiter raushalten 

Radon


----------

